# Newbie Questions/3 Truck Shay



## Yoak (Nov 17, 2013)

Hello all,

I have been running things in HO for quite some time, but after picking up my first few in G-Scale it may be hard to co-exist with both as I really like G-Scale!

Anyway, I could use some help getting some clarity on a few issues in the hope that I can make the right choices....

Any suggestions on what to look for in terms of power? Ideally? I can add a booster to my current DCC controller, but it is a rather low end one that I have out grown anyway (HO).

What is the minimum diameter track for a 3 Truck Shay? I know a 2 truck can run on 4', but will a 3 run on 5'?

In terms of track I have narrowed things down to LGB/USA Trains. I have read somewhat differing views on LGB since they have gone through bankruptcy...so any advice here would be great.

Thanks again!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about any of the major's track. In addition to the two you mentioned are Accucraft and Train-Li. I am not into DCC, but our engines run at higher voltages (20-24) and draw higher current (plan on about 1 amp per motor and a little more for lights, sound and smoke). My understanding is that HO DCC controllers can't handle our voltages and amps. My recommendation is to get some track down and gain a feeling for the hobby. Talk to locals about what they use for power. Then with some experience and knowledge make a decision on your power choice.

I've been in "G" since 1980. I use analog track power and some battery/RC and I'm happy with those choices. Battery allows you to take your engine anywhere. Regardless of the power used where you are a guest.

Chuck


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

In terms of the track, as Chuck says, you're not going to go too wrong with any of the players. They're all pretty much interchangeable, and all work rather well. One thing to keep in mind, some manufacturers use "R" codes to denote the diameter/radius of their curves (R1, R2, R3, etc.). These are NOT consistent from manufacturer to manufacturer. What one calls "R1" may or may not be the same diameter as what another calls "R1." Always confirm the actual radius/diameter before ordering. Note also that in large scale, we tend to use both the radius and diameter somewhat interchangeably to describe our curves, so if you read about people talking about 5' curves, that could be 5' radius or 5' diameter. Don't hesitate to ask for clarification in that regard. 

For the 3-truck Shay, it might fit around a 5' diameter curve (I can't say for certain), but (a) it's going to look horrible doing so, and (b) much of the 1:20 rolling stock that would be appropriate behind it will not fit. Most 1:20.3 rolling stock (Bachmann "Spectrum" and Accucraft) will fit a 4' minimum radius (8' diameter). A string of skeleton logging cars might, but if you put a train of any length together, you're going to run the risk of "clotheslining" on the curve, where the curve is so sharp that the locomotive will simply pull the train off the track as it goes around the curve. The general rule is "use the widest curves you can" in the space you have available. I tend to view 4' radius as a practical minimum for large scale unless you're running an industrial railroad with very short locos and cars. 

For power, if you're sticking with Shays and other slow-moving narrow gauge locos, then a DCC system operating on voltages typical of HO DCC systems (15 - 18 volts) will be adequate, but you'll probably want a booster that has the capacity to handle greater current (closer to 10 amps). Many large scale DCC folks use 20 - 24 volts so they can run the more modern diesels at faster speeds typical of modern mainline trains. If you like the control of your HO DCC system and can easily add a booster to it, then you may want to go that route. Otherwise, you may be just as well served upgrading to a new system. One quick note; since you mention the Bachmann 3-truck Shay and DCC, might I presume you're either thinking about acquiring a DCC-equipped version or have already done so? If that's the case, the DCC decoder that comes in that particular Shay isn't very fond of track voltages above 20 volts. That seems to be an issue specific to that decoder in that locomotive, but if you've got the loco already and are looking to upgrade your DCC system for large scale, you may want to make sure you keep the voltages down. That, or pull the decoder and install one that can handle higher voltages. 

Chuck mentions battery-R/C power, which is most certainly worth exploring as well. Since you're used to DCC, you'll probably find the battery/wireless systems that use the DCC protocol more to your liking. There are other options on the market as well at varying price points and feature levels. You definitely owe it to yourself to get in touch with a local club (hopefully there's one nearby) and see firsthand what others are using before plunking down a ton of money one way or the other. I've been running battery R/C for nearly 30 years, but what system is "right" for you depends a lot on how you run your trains. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Yoak (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks for the quick responses, 

For the most part I do plan on staying with mostly geared locos. My engines are only "DCC Ready" so thanks for the information about voltages etc...This will get me pointed in the right direction. 

I ordered some 8' track. I have seen some of the close-line scenarios you mentioned with my larger engines on HO. 

My DCC setup at the moment and it is a very much entry level setup and does not read cvs etc. I have been planning on upgrading for some time so it sounds like now is as good of a time as any. If anyone has any specific's they suggest please don't hesitate to comment.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Will you be running indoors or out?


----------



## Yoak (Nov 17, 2013)

Primarily indoors at this point, outdoors would be something in the future after I get all of my landscaping done.


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Yoak, 

I run the three truck Shay on 5' diameter curves without issue, all day long. It will run on 4' diameter curves, but it is not real happy. 

Don


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Yoak, 
I have a 3 truck (and three two truck) shays and before I completed my loop behind my garage I had a short loop made up of 5 ft diameter track. Now it did work around them, however it does not look very good and it runs much better on the 10' diameter curves that I have now. As the recommendations located throughout the forums, always go with the largest curves. I have three loops in my outdoor layout and the outside two loops are built with 10' diameter curves while the inner most one is built with 5' diameter curves which I can only utilize for my smallest engines.


----------

